# Accucraft vs USA Big Boy?



## a63vette (Jan 20, 2008)

Hi guys, I had posted during the crash and didnt get any responses - curious what everybody's thoughts are on quality, authentiticy and  running qualities between these two. Which one would you rather own? Thanks!


----------



## K27_463 (Jan 2, 2008)

I have worked on both models, operated both and converted both to radio control. It really comes down to a single question: The Accucraft is accurate 1/32nd scale gauge one. Made of brass. The USA is not so accurate 1:29thscale which is very popular nonetheless. Die cast metal construction. Both models are extremely smooth, will pull well over 100 or even 150 cars. Both are VERY heavy. The Accu model can be carried by one person( though the word easy does not spring to mind). The USA is almost---essentially-- too much for a single person , and is certainly not easy to move about. This is due to the large size and of course extra weight for the die cast construction. Both are dual motor. The Accucraft actually costs considerably less than the USA model. You cannot go wrong buying either one, just pick your scale. Both tenders are cavernous enough so that excellent sound can be added, with plenty of room for things like speaker enclosure, batteries and electronics if needed. The USA model is almost mind bogglingly complex inside, and no schematics are available, so mods and add ons such as r/c are "interesting". The Accucraft is far simpler electrically. The USA version does come apart far easier however, and is impressively well engineered( just wish there were not so many wires all the same color...) 
Jonathan


----------



## a63vette (Jan 20, 2008)

Thanks Jonathan, great review/comparison! I wonder if Accu has sold many of these because you are the first person I have encountered that has any experience with these.

Is the factory phoenix sound with the accu a good match?

Thanks again - much appreciated!


----------



## K27_463 (Jan 2, 2008)

Accucraft has indeed sold this model well. I have sold quite a few myself, and my web site is primarily narrow gauge.The factory Phoenix sound is a well installed 2k2 system and performs nicely. 
jonathan


----------



## CapeCodSteam (Jan 2, 2008)

I have the Accucraft Big Boy and I love it. A beautiful specimen, currently living in a glass case at a local hobby shop here on Cape Cod. Granted it has never been run, since I don't have access to a layout with 10' radius curves. I hope to get phase 1 constructed this next weather season. Should anyone possibly be interested in taking the Big Boy off my hands, please contact me off line.


----------

